# Canopy Light



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I just tested the light in the canopy that I got and was wondering if I need a new canopy or just a new fluorescent tube.

I plugged it in and the light turns on only at the sides and not in the middle. It's a 28" canopy.

my guess is it's still good just need to change the tube?

Any help on what is wrong or what I can do would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Sounds like a 99.9% dead tube to me.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I would buy a new tube from HD or Rona and return that tube in case it's not a source of a problem.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll goto HD today and purchase a new tube. 

Hope its the tube... don't want to buy a new canopy

Thanks


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

For anyone that uses 24" T12 tubes, HD has a great deal on 6500K Daylights, @ 2 for $4. Single Cool Whites are around $4.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

BillD said:


> For anyone that uses 24" T12 tubes, HD has a great deal on 6500K Daylights, @ 2 for $4. Single Cool Whites are around $4.


Thanks Bill, I'm on it today!  Hope it works if not then a new canopy 

6500K Daylights is the yellowish color?
Cool Whites is the white color?

Thanks


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

BillD said:


> For anyone that uses 24" T12 tubes, HD has a great deal on 6500K Daylights, @ 2 for $4. Single Cool Whites are around $4.


OMG, that's so cheap! The price at big als is $20. What is HD??? Home hardware?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

missindifferent said:


> OMG, that's so cheap! The price at big als is $20. What is HD??? Home hardware?


It's Home Depot


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

So I just got some fluorescent tube from HD and it still doesn't work  

I did some research again and it might be due to the starter so I guess I have to replace that or just get a new canopy all together. 

Anyone know how to change the starter on an old canopy?


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Fish_Man said:


> So I just got some fluorescent tube from HD and it still doesn't work
> 
> I did some research again and it might be due to the starter so I guess I have to replace that or just get a new canopy all together.
> 
> Anyone know how to change the starter on an old canopy?


It would have to be really really old to have a starter. A starter looks like a little aluminum can about 2cm in diameter and maybe 4cm long. You can just pull it out, or maybe twist it out, and replace in the same way. Take the old one with you to be sure to get the same kind. I haven't bought one in a long long time, but IIRC, they are only a couple of bucks.

Another thing you might check is whether the contacts on the fixture are present, not bent, and clean. If they are a bit tarnished you can clean them with fine sandpaper. You might also check whether any other electrical connections are defective and fix them.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

bae said:


> It would have to be really really old to have a starter. A starter looks like a little aluminum can about 2cm in diameter and maybe 4cm long. You can just pull it out, or maybe twist it out, and replace in the same way. Take the old one with you to be sure to get the same kind. I haven't bought one in a long long time, but IIRC, they are only a couple of bucks.
> 
> Another thing you might check is whether the contacts on the fixture are present, not bent, and clean. If they are a bit tarnished you can clean them with fine sandpaper. You might also check whether any other electrical connections are defective and fix them.


Can't find that aluminum can, on the newer canopy that I have I can see the aluminum can but this one is probably too old and I don't know where it is.


----------

